# Any advice on adding another 1 Gig to a Mac Pro Notebook?



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

I just got a 17 inch Mac Pro Notebook, it has two slots for memory and it came with just the one stick that's a 1 Gig.

I want to add another 1 Gig stick but would like to hear some advice on what would be a good way of doing this rather than just looking up what will go in there and ignore that by chance that I should match the one thats in there better than just looking up what will go in there, like with out knowing if I should match the existing memory stick latency, along with a few other specs?

Of course there are obvious specs that need to match, like what I have now is DDR2 667 CL5. 

I did write down a whole bunch of numbers that are on the existing stick thats in there now, just in case I can refer to them to ID more of what I have so to make a better match.

Also, the circut chips on the exist stick of memory says on top that they are 6NB11 D9 DCL, and I think I also read NNZZ.

I'm not sure what kind of stick is in there now, it has a large M that has an oval circle going around it on an angle.

Just for the heck of it here are the other numbers I got off the existing stick of memory.

MT16HTF12864HY-667B3 200629 CBNCACF005

Country of Orgin Singapore Lead Free

1GB 2RX8 PC2-5300S-555-12-EO

1GB, DDR2, 667, CL5

Thanks...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i recomend owc for all your mac upgrades. look here for what they have for the 17" macbook pro.
as for matching, yes it is best to have matched pairs, but the only thing is they only come matched, meaning you buy the pair at the same time. so to get a matched pair, you would end up buying 2 1gig sticks. but you'll be fine just buying a 1gig stick that has stated that it will work in the macbook pro. but truth be told, you are not really going to notice a big difference between 2gig matched pair ram, and 2gig unmatched.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the insight, I guess as long as I stick with what is recommended I'll be okay, I thought I'd ask about it a little, because I didn't want to experence any type of lock ups and freezes by putting in another non-matched stick of memory.

When I went from on board video to a very nice video card I started to notice when opening web pages I would get stall time with no clock or signs that the page is loading, as if the system was dead, where before that never happened, and there was a few other little quarks that never happened before. but its still useable, so I'm being carefull now anytime I add hardware.


----------

